# prozac day 12



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well I have now been on prozac 12 days, I have noticed improvement each day with the DP, but by god isn't it slow..... still only day 12 on prozac, still too early, as from what I understand prozac doesn't reach its full capacity until around 4-8 weeks. My doctor has said I have to get to 6 weeks and if DP not gone then prozac would either be upped or lamotrigene added, so still early days. I have noticed improvement in DP over the past weeks, but I always think it is unpleasant no matter what stage you are at, and it isn't great until it is gone completely.......


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Im decreasing the Prozac and increasing the lamotrigine because the Prozac was making me have hypermania. What was interesting during that hyper period dp completely dissapeared, but it want sustainable ????


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am only on 20mgs prozac, and today is day 13, doctor has said I have to be taking it 6 weeks before any more decision on whether the dosed is up or lamotrigene or something else added to it. So still got another 4 weeks on this dose before any more decisions. As I have been told prozac starts working at around 2 weeks and doesn't reach full potential till around 6-8 weeks..... so more waiting...... Sorry to hear your recovery only lasted 4 days, hopefully they will do a little change with your medication and you will recover indefinitely this time. x


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Keep us posted. Very curious to see what happens.


----------

